# Concentration



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

The irony is that I'm posting this while I should be working on my Calculus, but it seems like no matter what I do, I always get distracted by Facebook, my music, even PC (x

It's a matter of self-discipline which I am aware of, I was just wondering if anyone had any tips on how focus myself better.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe go somewhere like the library or something to do your work. 
Can you listen to your music and work or is the music too distracting
When I do work, I keep my music on but very low in the background.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

get yourself interested in just a small aspect of whatever you're doing and have fun with it...my calc teacher makes up songs and shit to help remember formulas and make it more interesting, you can try it?


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

I do like my music on very low when I work as well, I just often can't find places where that's allowed, as I prefer it to be ambient as opposed to restricted to headphones.

I'm just super picky about my study areas, and probably too hypersensitive. D: My room is an absolute no-no as my roommate loves to listen to bands such as Dimmu Borgir and Dying Fetus at max volume. 

I hope this doesn't come off as arrogant, but I really do believe that I'm extremely intelligent, and that the subject matter in college that I've attempted really isn't that difficult, I'm just so easily distracted that I probably put in about a fifth of the effort that I need to, so naturally, this has frustrated me. I really just need some form of self-discipline when it comes to my studies.


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

kristina 23 said:


> get yourself interested in just a small aspect of whatever you're doing and have fun with it...my calc teacher makes up songs and shit to help remember formulas and make it more interesting, you can try it?


Aha, I've done that before by myself, except I tend to go into Ludo-esque renditions of epic math battles and get more focused on the drama of derivation as opposed to what it's actually supposed to be doing for me (x


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Best advice is to just remove yourself from your PC, your room, all those distractions. If music is an absolute must, bring your iPod or whatever; but get yourself to a library or a cafe, somewhere tranquil where people won't bother you.

And turn your cellphone off, too.


----------



## TempusFugit (Feb 26, 2010)

It is not just self discipline. It is the subconscious awareness of the ridiculousness of the activity you are forcing yourself to pursue.


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

Attempting to study for Calculus is ridiculous?


----------



## crchirino (Jan 23, 2010)

The library (or starbucks), with coffee and some headphones in (with low playing classical music) gets me into the "productive zone". Either that or Adderall.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

iSGW said:


> Attempting to study for Calculus is ridiculous?


Depends how you feel about calculus...


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Ummm...try not to post on this forum........:crazy:


----------

